# Google- Health benefits of granola - Helium



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Health benefits of granola**Helium**...* the digestive system by bulking up stools, and fibre is a good remedy for digestive problems such as constipation and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

